# Was für ein Bodendecker



## Koifrau (14. Juli 2011)

ist das hier, wo kann man ihn für wieviel kaufen und gibt es eventuell andere/bessere?


Da wir es leid sind Rasen zu mähen  gestalten wir unsere Grundstück immer mehr um. Dort wo die Terasse ist muss nicht gepflegt werden, ebenso der gilt das für Teich, Gewächshaus, Quarzkiesflächen usw. 

Auf meinen Weg zur Arbeit laufe ich immer wieder an diesen Pflanzen vorbei. Ich habe sie meinem Mann gezeigt, auch er findet sie schön, da saftig grün und nicht zu hoch. 

Leider haben wir bisher keine Ahnung was es für Pflanzen  sind. Wir sind uns aber einig einen Teil der kleinen verwinkelten Rasenflächen damit zu ersetzen.


----------



## Lonicera (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein  Bodendecker*

Hallo 
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche schaut es wie Kirschlorbeer aus.

Sollte ich einem Irrtum erlegen sein..hier im Forum gibt es Profis in bezug auf Pflanzen.
Es meldet sich sicher noch jemand .
Lg aus Kärnten:cu


----------



## jolantha (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein  Bodendecker*

Hallo Koifrau ,
gibts bei Dir auch einen richtigen Namen ??
Ich bin der Meinung, daß es das " Dickmännchen " ist, so der deutsche Ausdruck. Blüht auch, in weiß.!


----------



## karsten. (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein  Bodendecker*

Pachysandra terminalis
oder 
Euonymus fortunei 

schwer zu sagen 

die Augen


----------



## Koifrau (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein  Bodendecker*

Also Kirschlobeer habe ich als große Hecke, das ist es nicht ;-)


Soll ich sie noch einmal anders fotografieren damit man es besser erkennt? Blühen tun sie leider noch nicht...


----------



## Lonicera (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein  Bodendecker*

Ja,bitte mach mal ein schönes Bild aus einer anderen Perspektive


----------



## Majaberlin (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein  Bodendecker*

Das ist Ysander (Pachysandra terminalis).


----------



## Koifrau (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein  Bodendecker*

Hmmm,

trotzdem noch Mal ein Foto von eben...


----------



## pema (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein  Bodendecker*

Hallo,
unter Gärtner heißt die Pflanze 'Pack die Sandra'... also Pachysandra.
petra


----------



## Koifrau (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was für ein  Bodendecker*

Also doch und ganz definitv eine Ysander?

hab mal ein wengi gegoogelt und unter ysander wirklich diese Pflanze gefunden...

Danke!
Svenja.


----------

